# Norwegian Kyokushin Karate trainer - new world record.



## Karate_Warrior (May 14, 2007)

New world record in breaking blocks made by a Norwegian Kyokushin Karate trainer named Narve Læret.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 14, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 14, 2007)

Holy [explitatve deleted regardless of self-censoring policy] !!


----------

